# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  INTSERVO -- eSUN distributor in US   www.intservo.com

## IntServo

We have started a huge promotional sale on Amazon. All eSUN brand filaments are priced very low. 
For example, *PLA/ABS 1.75mm black/white is now $20.99 and most other PLA/ABS are $21.99. PVA $38.99 Cleaning $11.99 Bronze 32.99 Wood 30.99 PETG 29.99 All prime eligible.* 
You can take a look at our Amazon sales via this link: eSUN Amazon


Plus, buy 3 of any eSUN products together, get 5% off with a coupon code on the page. 
All these combined, you can know that we are cutting margin to next to nothing. Feel free to share the news. Thanks.


We have also made sure cleaning filament quality and now all my cleaning filaments on Amazon have much improved diameter.


I am also air ship some PETG black/white here. If you are interested in any of our filament, feel free to reach me. 
If you are interested in trial testing, please also let me know. I am having an enhanced PolyCarbonate trial going on. We can add you into next trial friend list. 


There will be some exciting new thing coming out in the next several months based on polymorph. I like to have clients engaged in product development.


Together with ESUN, I will make sure we exceed your expectation. You know I always stick to 100% satisfaction or 100% refund.
William at INTSERVO


*Reasons eSUN filament stand out:* 
* eSUN filament has very good temperature stability. This is very important in order to print out smoother product. 
* eSUN filament has very consistent quality and is SGS certified. 
* eSUN uses only pure, new raw materials. No recycled materials are used. 
* eSUN filaments are clean, dry and neatly packaged. 
* Diameter Accuracy generally gets +/- 0.03mm 

* Best of all, ESUN has a very *strong and capable research group* and has been introducing new products to market every quarters. We keep our customers engaged in product trials and development. If you are interested in trial testing, please let us know. Here are a list of products we offer: 
 PLA/ABS -- 20 colors to choose from 
 PVA 
 HIPS 
 COLOR-CHANGING 
 FLEX (bio-degradable) 
 CLEANING -- ESUN is the Inventor 
 PETG -- Leading the adoption of PETG worldwide 
 BRONZE -- Popular bronzefill filament 
 WOOD 

Several exciting new products under trial. 

Latest product samples randomly appear in some boxes, especially in black/white filaments.

We stand behind our products and guarantee customer satisfaction.

----------


## jimc

hi, when will esun's petg be available? i got my hands on a couple samples and the stuff is fantastic. just like colorfabb xt.

----------


## IntServo

Thanks for your inquiry,

eSUN's PETG is at the end of research phase.  Right now we give PETG samples out and collect feedback to finalize the research.  I think I may have a spool in my coming freight (not sure).  If I do I will contact you and send you a sample.

Thanks for your interest.  Yes eSUN's research team is pretty good.




> hi, when will esun's petg be available? i got my hands on a couple samples and the stuff is fantastic. just like colorfabb xt.

----------


## jimc

thanks for the info. looking forward to it. stuff is amazingly strong

----------


## IntServo

Just some update on PETG development.

PETG is going to be on market in November.  Here is an announcement today:
http://www.intservo.com/blogs/news/1...mpact-strength

We will get the first batch to interested customers quickly, again at very reasonable price.  If you are interested, please drop us a message at  sales@intservo.com
The more customers interested, the quicker and more economical we can all have.

Thanks,
William

----------


## IntServo

Got eSUN PETG in stock now. 

Also available on Amazon (searching "esun petg") and are Prime eligible.  See link below:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ords=esun+petg

  Any questions feel free to reach me at admin@intservo.com
  Thanks, William

----------


## IntServo

We have started a huge promotional sale on Amazon. All eSUN brand filaments are priced very low. 
For example, *PLA/ABS 1.75mm black/white is now $20.99 and most other PLA/ABS are $21.99. PVA $38.99 Cleaning $11.99 Bronze 32.99 Wood 30.99 PETG 29.99 All prime eligible.* 
You can take a look at our Amazon sales via this link: eSUN Amazon


Plus, buy 3 of any eSUN products together, get 5% off with a coupon code on the page. 
All these combined, you can know that we are cutting margin to next to nothing. Feel free to share the news. Thanks.


We have also made sure cleaning filament quality and now all my cleaning filaments on Amazon have much improved diameter.


I am also air ship some PETG black/white here. If you are interested in any of our filament, feel free to reach me. 
If you are interested in trial testing, please also let me know. I am having an enhanced PolyCarbonate trial going on. We can add you into next trial friend list. 


There will be some exciting new thing coming out in the next several months based on polymorph. I like to have clients engaged in product development.


Together with ESUN, I will make sure we exceed your expectation. You know I always stick to 100% satisfaction or 100% refund.
William at INTSERVO

----------


## IntServo

The new PETG colors: opaque black/white and semi-trans green/orange are  available on Amazon (Prime eligible) and our site too.  (Orange/Green will be on Amazon in 3  days).
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZAUR6M0

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZAUQZTA


http://www.intservo.com

The  next color will be Solid Red and should be here in September.  If you  have any suggestions on future colors please let me know.  you can email  to admin@intservo.com

I am also getting some newly announced ePC  (esun new polycarbonate) by air.  It has lower melting temp/glass point  than original PC but has much much less warp comparable to PETG, also fire proof.

/William

----------

